# 31st May London Trip



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I see that we have got young Wak down as the planner for this one...

Can I just make an observation...and ickle comment ?

Wak has worked his doodahs off , TWICE for the Initial London City cruise in December 02 and again for the March 03 Becton to the Eye Cruise...Can I please suggest we give the guy a break and let another Forum Poster take the reigns for the next one in May ? Â ??? It is very hard work , very rewarding too but please bare in mind that the Wakbus takes the whole family inside too and that is tough on all of them... just an observation and thats all Â  Oh yes and PS its my birthday on the 1st June whilst we are amidst cruising the Capital ! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I would gladly help - but of course there are two things going against me -

1 - I live in Scotland
2 - Where is London?

;D

( Sorry - I shall never return to this thread again)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Get a gang of your colleagues to come down here , seriously ...we have plenty of forumers who can put you all up for a night !

Des , Jackey, Brett, Sa|nt plus others from Scotland..

Why not do it ? We then can plan a return match up in Scotland, I can guess at least a dozen cars would want to come up to Scotland given enough notice !

Ask the others Sa|nty ! John


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Not a bad suggestion - I am sure some of us could travel that far without getting a nosebleed.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"( Sorry - I shall never return to this thread again) " The man said ! ;D

Right lets get a plan going then...If the May 31 London meet is too soon for you guys, then maybe the next one.

Certainly you should all get South for the annual Summer General Meet in July .... ;D

Have a word with the McTTers and see whether its a possibility. Really would be great to meet you all and as I say we can put you up down here (FOC of course!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

count me in john.........


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Can't commit to Saturdays generally, but could be interested,


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hang on, whoa , Easy Tiger ! 

please read again...I am not volunteering to run this just saying that Wak should not be asked to !
Or were you both volunteering for a Scottish trip ?

J


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

So John, how many's that now for your London meet?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-/  Sundeep is the ideal candidate as he's e newly wed...! 8)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> :-/  Sundeep is the ideal candidate as he's e newly wed...! 8)


I second that 

Looks like you've been voted in Sundeep! Thanks m8.

hehehe...


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

John i would love to come on your london trip but the 31st is my birthday ,but it is a mile-stone one it's the big *0 so a bit of a do ,party i think so sorry cant do it


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well, finally, Bunny and I should be able to attend this one. So, I'll try and help out as best I can considering we're not a million miles from the big city.

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Can we meet somewhere around the M25 and cruise on it? Why central London?

I would love to cruise on an empty M25 for once in my life...and this can only be done at night!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

> I second that Â
> 
> Looks like you've been voted in Sundeep! Thanks m8.
> 
> hehehe...


yea... ??? eh.. ???


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

> Can we meet somewhere around the M25 and cruise on it? Why central London?
> 
> I would love to cruise on an empty M25 for once in my life...and this can only be done at night!


well.. it's a lot prettier and far more exciting than the m25.. !!..... so we can all stop and taken in the sights... 

although if you're every up at 2am..... go for a cruise on the m25.. it will be vvvvvvv empty :-X


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> yea... ??? eh.. ???


Just thought you'd enjoy it ;D

I'd love to help... em where's the M25?

hehehe

Seriously maybe Moley & Bunny, you, and myself can come up with a nice route...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

M25 is never quiet, you must be joking !

davidg 20 already blimey didnt know you were that old mate !


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

> Just thought you'd enjoy it Â ;D
> 
> I'd love to help... em where's the M25?
> 
> ...


oh... rather Doh !.. I've just realised that I'm up in Newcastle that weekend...... err.. next time :-[ :-[


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sundeep, what do you mean you're in Newcastle. You can't miss this one too. We will change the date if need be.

Troy


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

> Sundeep, what do you mean you're in Newcastle. You can't miss this one too. We will change the date if need be.
> Troy


that would be nice.. but miss John b-day.... ! the TT meet would never be the same..... (better pencil in 30th aug then :-/)

unless we're going to have that staines/feltham/richmond cruise.... which is what the west london massive have been waiting for... : : : a I might just know a route !


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Tell me more ??? ??? ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Inc Southall ? ???


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Seriously maybe Moley & Bunny, you, and myself can come up with a nice route...


Ooo errr, responsibility.

Actually, I'll get the old map out and see what I can find. As I wasn't on the last 2 London night meets, where did you go? Don't want a repeat I presume.

As for the Norf London people meeting up before hand - yep, up for that.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Whoops, what have I done, T7 has now got me down as the organiser   

Well, I'll give it a go, but Mayur, you've got to give me a hand as you volunteered me ;D

Moley (& Bunny)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Moley - I'm sure you'll do a great job!  ;D

Seriously I'm sure TTroy, WAK, Shash and I would all give you a hand if you want to do a dry run once you have a provisoinal route. Don't think you need to worry about trying not to cover old ground - the headline stops are still worth doing IMHO - especially if they are still floodlit for piccies when we get to them.

L


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Phew, thanks Lisa.

Well, I better get that map out - plus the London guides, satellite photo's, etc ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So shall we tempt some Scottish owners down then with a promise of a floor somewhere for the night (or even a spare bed if you have one) I can take 2 or 3 , more if they are female ! : Then they can do the same for us when we do a Scottish visit then ? ? ?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I'll try make it but wont no till nearer the time :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Shall we all bring sparklers to celebrate the birthday (s) ... just in case youg David wants to bring everyone down : ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I'm in ! Probably of my last meet's with a TT :'(

Will I still be allowed to come along in a (cough) Z4 in the future !?! ;D

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I'm in ! Probably of my last meet's with a TT :'(
> 
> Will I still be allowed to come along in a (cough) Z4 in the future !?! ;D
> 
> Damian


No you can't, you traitor.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> No you can't, you traitor. Â


Swine 

Damian


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Whoops, what have I done, T7 has now got me down as the organiser Â
> 
> Well, I'll give it a go, but Mayur, you've got to give me a hand as you volunteered me Â ;D
> 
> Moley (& Bunny)


Sorry for the late reply Moley... hehehe had you worried for a while huh! ;D

Sure would love to help out and assume joint ... er... liability!

You have (will have) IM.
mayur


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i think i should be in too!!

but will have to check my timetables etc etc so cant give a definite YES just yet :

theres always one aint there?!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Or two, or was it too


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So how far have we got then ?Or are we waiting for someone off the territory(??) so take charge of the plans? ;D Get that Bunny on the case... or else we just take Vlastans advice and simply drive round and round and round and round the M25 ! LOL ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I think you should all come down early and park at my flat. The neighbours will be soooo pissed off when they find the place swarming with TTs


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> ... or else we just take Vlastans advice and simply drive round and round and round and round the M25 ! LOL Â ;D


I think I shall stay _up North_ in this case and drive 'round and 'round the Pennines 

Anyone wants to join me on this :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Park at Phils place then hoon round the Pennines ?

That sounds mad, count me in ! [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Park at Phils place then hoon round the Pennines ?
> That sounds mad, count me in ! [smiley=freak.gif]


WOW That's what we will do [smiley=dude.gif]

But when, and where, is the event :


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

me 2 [smiley=elvis.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like 3 of us already Â ;D

I suggest a date *after* the GTI as I'm darn busy until then Â :-/

Ideas, please??
Hang on: I've got the 4th May free!! Any good??

Add your name to the list for a Pennine blast:-
TTotal
Dr
A3DFU


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> So how far have we got then ?Or are we waiting for someone off the territory(??) so take charge of the plans? Â ;D Â Get that Bunny on the case... or else we just take Vlastans advice and simply drive round and round and round and round the M25 ! LOL Â ;D


Just had an IM from Moley. We'll be working on the route together and will have a few more ideas after the Kneesworth meet when we'll go through maps etc. So any ideas and brainwaves welcome. Cruising the M25... emmm.... me thinks not.

mayur


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Just had an IM from Moley. We'll be working on the route together and will have a few more ideas after the Kneesworth Â meet when we'll go through maps etc. So any ideas and brainwaves welcome. mayur


Hint, hint:
use a GOOD map measurer!!!!
It makes life a lot easier


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

It's all in hand - I've given the map to Bunny, so we could end up in the Pennines - two meets for the price of one ;D

Seriously, I've got a few ideas for some different locations on the outskirts and then running into the centre - as Mayur says, we'll have a discussion at the next Kneesworth meet. However, any other ideas would be welcome.

Moley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kneesworth, Pennines
Really, no great distance involved!!!

And this time I will do NO planning!! but would you like to borrow my map measurer : ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> ... but would you like to borrow my map measurer Â : ;D


Erm, go on, tell me what your map measurer is ;D

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Phew, thanks Lisa.


Ooops, did I call T7 Lisa :-[ Sorry Louise.

Moley


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol - no problem! Silly of me not to use my name as my i.d eh Moley?

Louise :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Erm, go on, tell me what your map measurer is Â ;D
> 
> Moley


Easy: set the map scale on the measurer and "drive" alongs the roads you want to take your car along later 

Worked well for the IOW and P'boro meet 8)

Saves a lot of fuel to ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps:

someone went on an arm-twisting-mission yesterday :-/
So: go on, I will bring the _thing_ along on the 29th 
Someone should bring a map!!! and some knowledge of London


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i have a VAGUE knowledge 

i have a vague knowledge about alotta things!

hehe

sorry not helping..

i do know east end pretty well but there isnt anything that nice round here apart from canary's wharf


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I know London pretty well, although not much of the SE.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I know Chaldon Rd SW6 pretty well, used to live at 47. :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's all coming together :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Someone should bring a map!!! * and some knowledge of London


* that's an OS map; scale 1:50 000 or larger


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I've got an A-Z


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I've got a swirl free shiney skip.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Easy: set the map scale on the measurer and "drive" alongs the roads you want to take your car along later Â
> 
> Worked well for the IOW and P'boro meet Â 8)
> 
> Saves a lot of fuel to Â Â ;D


Thought it was something like this.

As for everyone elses input, I'm interested to know what sights/venues you'd what to go to (but consider it is a night time meet 8)) - John's old house ... hmmm I bet there's a blue plaque on there ;D

Mayur and I will get our maps out tomorrow at the Kneesworth meet - we'll let you know if we find London ;D

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Thought it was something like this.
> 
> As for everyone elses input, I'm interested to know what sights/venues you'd what to go to (but consider it is a night time meet 8)) - John's old house ... hmmm I bet there's a blue plaque on there Â ;D
> 
> ...


Moley... I've found London 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley... I've found London


Woooohoooo ... we're on a roll ;D ;D

Moley


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Mayur, could i be of some assistance with helping you? As you no i never get lost : [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Mayur, could i be of some assistance with helping you? As you no i never get lost : Â [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Em...err.... Phil, how can I say this without leaving you with deep phychological scars... From our last encounter it was obvious that there weren't any mapmakers in your ancestry! We'll leave it at that and therefore I'll just turn your kind offer down! ;D

On the other hand, Phil you may just be able to make this the first "Dunno" cruise ever... dunno where we've been and dunno where we're going... ! hehehe

Seriously, your offer is much appreciated, see you tomorrow where we can all put our heads together.
mayur


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now that we know that London seems to be somewhere in this galaxy (yum, yum  )

who's bringing the map and who's sorting the roads??

Phil, of course you *never* get lost!!!!!!!! But we all know this ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Phil is great! He can drive you around...but don't ask him to reach a destination as he will get lost!

But for just driving around with no end point to reach...he is brilliant!!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

im guna bring a tube map so i can get home once me TT breaks down


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well, Mayur and I spent hours pouring over maps of London last night at Kneesworth ... but someone mentioned something that we think should be taken into consideration first.

Apparently at the last London night time meet (Mayur and I weren't actually there!), the traffic in and around London was pretty bad, even at 2:00 and 3:00 in the morning. Anyway, as a result, it was extremely difficult for the cars to keep together and there were many times when the "convoy" was broken into several smaller groups - plus some even got totally lost and never returned .

While many people enjoy touring around London seeing the sights, I wouldn't have thought that having these sorts of problems was that much fun.

My point (and Mayur's) is that while we will still be happy to sort out a route (which we've already got a sketch/draft - so no sloping shoulders here - honest ;D), can we have your thoughts on whether you think this traffic problem will kill the overall fun of this event (the traffic will probably be even worse in May) and, perhaps, keep this type of event for the Xmas/New Year period when it's a lot quiter?

Thanks for listening ;D Over to you.

Moley


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Moley & Mayur,

Hmm I think you are right to a certain extent but if we wanted to do a city with no traffic at night we could choose Milton Keynes right...?  but then there would be no one to see how cool we look!!

I think that any meet in London (even the December one) will be prone to getting split up especially as you get close to the West End - no matter how good the lead cars are at waiting. The lights change too quickly and its often not practical to regroup.

However I think a lot of the problems this raises could be removed by having a number of cars on the meet who know the route and have driven it in advance, so that folks who don't know where they are going can latch onto someone who does. This will allow smaller groups of say 4 cars to stick together and still make the photo stops. Â

A dry run also has the advantage that we can test what the traffic is like and if necessary omit the most snarled bits... maybe oxford street is better at 8pm than at 2am when the tube has stopped running for instance... we can also test out the meeting place to make sure they have enough food for us 

So I for one would like to go ahead - I am volunteering to come out on one or two Saturdays before to learn the route too. It does make it a bit more hassle to organise for you though Â :-/ Â

my 2p

L


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for that Louise. I'm sure a few test runs will be needed. We certainly need to check parking, etc. at the places we intend to visit.

Anyone else care to comment.

Moley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have map will travel ;D

If there is a do: can we have a propper starting point, please!!!!!!!!!!!
With the possibility of a meal before hand??
Not having to walk through a drive-through?

Vlastan: I believe you know of some Greek place some where in/near London??
Would that be a good place to start from??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan: I believe you know of some Greek place some where in/near London??
> Would that be a good place to start from??


Wood Green in north London. This is the place to be for nice Greek food!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Moley and I think a good meal (10pm) and startoff (after meal at approx 12 midnight) point would be TGI Fridays MIll Hill.
Its on the A1 between Mill Hill and Hendon and has ample safe parking. it is also open quite late.

http://www.tgifridays.co.uk/find/locati ... ill%20Hill

Pentavia Retail Park
Watford Way
Mill Hill
London
NW7 3JA


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Either sound good 

as long as we don't have to walk through a Mc-drive-thru again :'(


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hi

Been away from the forum for a while, just caught up with this - Can I bring my, as you call it 'Trolley' ;D

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Either sound good Â
> 
> as long as we don't have to walk through a Mc-drive-thru again :'(


Daniela, at the TGI at least we'll get a decent meal... and in the worst case, we can cruise around to large car park! Hopefully we won't loose anyone either! 

Howard, all are welcome matey! Trolley and skips !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Daniela, at the TGI at least we'll get a decent meal... and in the worst case, we can cruise around to large car park!


I love cruising round car parks, especially on snow and ice


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

If you use TGI's as a starting point, we had better book a table as they are very busy on a Saturday Night -

Another Idea if you want to stay out of London Central, what about the Harvester at Stirling corner and then do a route through the 'country roads' (Nice tight roads) of Herts?

Don't forget my contact at Audi Forum in Piccadilly, we could always meet there (A bite to eat laid on by them) then make our way out of London to some nice deserted country roads...and yes before you mention it, I know the parking is the only problem for the forum but what about one of the other dealers (Lots of TT's and a trolley at a dealer is good PR).

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Map measurer tomorrow then :
I shall bring it along to the Hampshire meet
Who's bringing maps ???


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Just read through the posts and noticed that you seem to have a lack of knowledge around the south east london area. Â I was brought up in SE13 - Lewisham so know the area reasonably well. Â My advice is to draw a big thick line on your map around south east london.

Now.. promise yourself that you will never cross that line unless you are carrying your uzi, a bag full of ammunition, and a few knives and sticks in case your uzi jams 

I'll try to be at the meet. Â If you are starting off in Norf london can you make the meet end in saaaf or central london? Â

phoTToniq


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Just read through the posts and noticed that you seem to have a lack of knowledge around the south east london area. Â I was brought up in SE13 - Lewisham so know the area reasonably well. Â My advice is to draw a big thick line on your map around south east london.
> 
> Now.. promise yourself that you will never cross that line unless you are carrying your uzi, a bag full of ammunition, and a few knives and sticks in case your uzi jams
> 
> ...


 I spent 4 months in Hither Green! This was enough for me...I though I was living in Africa!! ;D

Isn't Lewisham improving now that they have the tube line?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

looks like I won't be able to make this after all now - sorry :'(

Damn.

Damian


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Now.. promise yourself that you will never cross that line unless you are carrying your uzi, a bag full of ammunition, and a few knives and sticks in case your uzi jams


will a _leatherman_ in thew glove box do 8)


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Dani - normally I would say no. However, given that you are in about the same shape that Bruce Lee was at his peak, I'd say that you armed with a box of pampers baby wipes would be tough enough let alone with a leatherman! ;D

Regards,
phoTToniq


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani - normally I would say no. Â However, given that you are in about the same shape that Bruce Lee was at his peak, I'd say that you armed with a box of pampers baby wipes would be tough enough let alone with a leatherman! Â ;D
> 
> Regards,
> phoTToniq


 [smiley=iloveyou.gif] ta. I take that as a compliment, Amir :
More about this real soon ;D


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Is this on?

If so how many TT's are attending?

Is anyone travelling into London from Kent?

No more questions.

Andrew


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Is this on? Â
> 
> If so how many TT's are attending?
> 
> ...


Hiya Baker,
I think a bunch of us will decide whether the event is on, and if so the route etc. this coming Wednesday at the Kneesworth meet. Sorry about the delay but we (Moley and I) got mixed messages (all valid) about the venue/route etc. So we'll get a definitive this week.

May be an idea to get some opinions from everyone on whether the route should be in London or Hertfordshire/North London? Is there still interest in the event?

Mayur


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How about a start at the:

Port Royal Restaurant at
59 Lavender Hill
Battersea
SW11 5QN

*GRRREATTT Food Â  * and in a good location too!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dani,

a very dodgy area, used to live nearby in Wandsworth Common so remember it, IMO bit risky :-/


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Don't you mean Clapham Common John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yo Troy ! ;D

Northcott Rd SW11 , thanks is not Clapham Common, thats another sort of dangerous area :


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah I know, read something about a well known politician frequenting the area. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So how about the Port Royal as a kick off point then 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Daniella,

Mayur and I will be trying to firm up the route and arrangements tomorrow night at Kneesworth. We'll post soon after.

We'll definitely be having a night meet, so anyone who's interested, please keep a look out for the latest news.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries,

I will look out ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mayur and Moley..

Just a thought , why not hook up this event with the Poole on the Quay one then....

FREE dinner for all, good opportunity to meet and cruise to event, lots of new guys to meet, they reckon on up to 100 TT's coming !

The whole Poole Quay area cordoned off for us. The Daily Echo and Poole Audi and Poole Tourism involved ...ie proffesionally done ( With GREAT respect please guys .. :-[ )

Just a thought... They can organise accomodation too ( Also space at my gaff with sleeping bags )

? ? ? :-/ ? ? ?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Mayur and Moley..
> 
> Just a thought , why not hook up this event with the Poole on the Quay one then....
> 
> ...


Awe John... but I thought you liked sitting in traffic and all that stuff ;D

It is a good suggestion... will discuss with Moley this evening and come to some resolve... sounds good though.

BTW, is Poole sort of norf London ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mayur, daft as a brush you are... 

POOLE is next to Bournemouth !
On the Sunny South Coast !

From London take the M3 to South West, at M27 go West then A31 along to Bournemouth then A35 West to Poole ! About 90 minutes from M25 junction M3.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Mayur, daft as a brush you are...
> 
> POOLE is next to Bournemouth !
> On the Sunny South Coast !
> ...


Gotcha John!... 
;D

Course I know where Poole is... spent a summer there at the Art college... we all know it's next to Bournemouth in Wales


----------

